# New MAC addict



## Monsy (Jul 14, 2008)

Hello girls
As I said, I'm new girl here and new to MAC
at the moment i'm more reading than writing
I see here are real MAC experts so I can learn a lot
thanx girls for that

I'm from contry where girls can't buy MAC and I'm getting it from abroad. Soon moving to LA and can't wait to get into MAC store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I already have long wishlist
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry for my English. I don't speak ti as good as i should but it will get better

Hope to have great time here


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 14, 2008)

Welcome.  Soon, you will become a makeup addict (in general)


----------



## melliquor (Jul 14, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 14, 2008)

thank u girls


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## coachkitten (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## rbella (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome!  Glad to have you here!


----------



## Monsy (Jul 17, 2008)

thank you girls


----------

